# Making new friends in Egy... no easy task!



## moni

Hi everyone, 

So I've been here almost a month, settled into an apartment in Garden City (4 buildings down from where I work, so comfortable not having to deal with traffic every day). I've been to Egypt as a tourist many times before, but now am finding it rather difficult to meet people and am feeling a little isolated. I get nervous going to clubs on my own, had a bad experience when I was living in Madrid. I definitely thought it'd be a little easier to connect with people, make friends at work. Trouble is, relationships take time to build, especially when i am a late hire and others have long established their groups of friends. 

Tried joining some special interest clubs (like photography) on fbook but they are all Egyptians who don't speak any English/French/Spanish (and I don't speak much Arabic yet). Am told that CSA? is mostly during the work day, and its rather far... 

Any thoughts? Any tips? How was it for you when you arrived?

Very intrigued to hear about others' experiences, and what you did to make new friends, as some of my colleagues have said the same. 

Monica


----------



## ArabianNights

I am in Alexandria and I am having the exact same problem. I don't even know how to begin to meet with any locals! I am here studying Arabic and like you, most of the other people have come together from their own country and they stick together/create a barrier so that no one else can 'get it'. it is tough and I think even tougher in Alex, then in Cairo, because its smaller city and there are less opportunities here then in Cairo. I dont know how to advise you. Someone on this forum told me about 2 coffee mornings that happen twice a week, one which I cannot make, because of clashes and the other one is on a day that I can make, so I might go there sometime. These are expat coffee mornings, so it would be nice to meet some people.... there might be something like this in Cairo. 

If you ever plan to come to Alex, even if its just for a visit, I wouldnt mind meeting. Let me know and ill PM you my number. Good luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland

moni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So I've been here almost a month, settled into an apartment in Garden City (4 buildings down from where I work, so comfortable not having to deal with traffic every day). I've been to Egypt as a tourist many times before, but now am finding it rather difficult to meet people and am feeling a little isolated. I get nervous going to clubs on my own, had a bad experience when I was living in Madrid. I definitely thought it'd be a little easier to connect with people, make friends at work. Trouble is, relationships take time to build, especially when i am a late hire and others have long established their groups of friends.
> 
> Tried joining some special interest clubs (like photography) on fbook but they are all Egyptians who don't speak any English/French/Spanish (and I don't speak much Arabic yet). Am told that CSA? is mostly during the work day, and its rather far...
> 
> Any thoughts? Any tips? How was it for you when you arrived?
> 
> Very intrigued to hear about others' experiences, and what you did to make new friends, as some of my colleagues have said the same.
> 
> Monica




I hope to go to the cinema on Tuesday night with Elle from here plus other girlfriends, if you are interested in coming PM me

Maiden


----------



## Lanason

Can I come as well ;-)


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> Can I come as well ;-)




No comedy routines allowed


----------



## Lanason

Comedy - are you not treating me seriously


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> Can I come as well ;-)


You've really settled down in Egypt, right? :tongue1:


----------



## Lanason

aykalam said:


> You've really settled down in Egypt, right? :tongue1:


Oo yes. :-/


----------



## marenostrum

moni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So I've been here almost a month, settled into an apartment in Garden City (4 buildings down from where I work, so comfortable not having to deal with traffic every day). I've been to Egypt as a tourist many times before, but now am finding it rather difficult to meet people and am feeling a little isolated. I get nervous going to clubs on my own, had a bad experience when I was living in Madrid. I definitely thought it'd be a little easier to connect with people, make friends at work. Trouble is, relationships take time to build, especially when i am a late hire and others have long established their groups of friends.
> 
> Tried joining some special interest clubs (like photography) on fbook but they are all Egyptians who don't speak any English/French/Spanish (and I don't speak much Arabic yet). Am told that CSA? is mostly during the work day, and its rather far...
> 
> Any thoughts? Any tips? How was it for you when you arrived?
> 
> Very intrigued to hear about others' experiences, and what you did to make new friends, as some of my colleagues have said the same.
> 
> Monica


Hello there,

I don't think it is difficult to meet locals to go out with.

I am not the most sociable person you can meet but I have still managed to make quite a few friendships here but it was easy cause I got introduced by a local to the social scene. The egyptians I know are pretty good with english and the educated ones generally are.

I tend not to mix with expats too much but again I think if you wanted to do so you would not have a problem, even joining expat facebook pages will aid you in finding company amongst foreigners.

As far as work goes I don't tend to socialize with people from work, for me at the end of the working day is goodbye and switch off work and that includes colleagues too. Also imho not wise to be too friendly with egyptian colleagues or they start taking advantage of the situation for their own gain.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I don't think it is difficult to meet locals to go out with.
> 
> I am not the most sociable person you can meet but I have still managed to make quite a few friendships here but it was easy cause I got introduced by a local to the social scene. The egyptians I know are pretty good with english and the educated ones generally are.
> 
> I tend not to mix with expats too much but again I think if you wanted to do so you would not have a problem, even joining expat facebook pages will aid you in finding company amongst foreigners.
> 
> As far as work goes I don't tend to socialize with people from work, for me at the end of the working day is goodbye and switch off work and that includes colleagues too. Also imho not wise to be too friendly with egyptian colleagues or they start taking advantage of the situation for their own gain.




I do have to keep reminding you that being a women here is so different from being a man regarding all the do's and dont's.


----------



## PeaceGirl831

Hello 
My name is Salma, I am 28 years old Female, Egyptian but i lived abroad for a while, just came back from Dublin. and even though i am Egyptian but i am looking for friends as well, I speak Arabic of course and English, beside basics in some few languages..

If you are interested, you can send me message here and i will reply as soon as i can 

Have a nice weekend

Salma


----------



## Moe599

It's the same for a lot of us. I'm here in Maadi and I just met someone from Texas after 5 months of nothing. We are going out for a drink on Sunday if anyone is interested on joining us we would not mind. We are both from the U.S. but we don't discriminate so all is welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## iCaesar

I thought you already have Clubs and meetings and such ? You should be more social , but take care of yourselves as tension is everywhere here. And again , beware of the scammers , the visa hunters and the rest. 
Bishoy , a.k.a John


----------



## ArabianNights

visa hunters?


----------



## iCaesar

yea... basically it goes like this:
You meet a local guy (Or girls too but this is rarer) , two weeks pass by and he proposes and marries within the speed of light. Plays all romance cards and such , and succeeds.
Next thing you know , the couple end up divorced and the guy ends up with a residency in the foreign country. A.k.a : Visahunter.


----------



## howlanger

Honestly people,It just amazes me how you guys end up leaving lovely countries like the ones you came from and end up here in egypt. 

I know I can't stand it aymore neither can my wife, infact we plan to write a book after we leave (with a titile of "getting out of dodge"!) about the atrocities we see here everyday,whether it is the pollution, the people with donkeys on mehwer,people driving in wrong direction, bribing all you way around to do any simple task, being stared at even if you are male just for the sake of staring, obnoxious drivers of so called microbuses ,dishonest,cheating, rude and the list goes on and on...

You see, I understand here if you are working as an expat or even a local in a multinational ,money tends to be quite good and the country is lovely and blessed with lovely beaches,touristic places and activities, but the thing is, at a point in time, you will appreciate and miss the fact of having most people around you abiding by laws and minding their own business and act in a civilized way. 

I bet you'll reach that soon enough.


----------



## aykalam

howlanger said:


> I bet you'll reach that soon enough.


Took me about two weeks to reach that point


----------



## Sonrisa

I think I'm going local  

For all its flaws, I kind of like it here.


----------



## MaidenScotland

iCaesar said:


> yea... basically it goes like this:
> You meet a local guy (Or girls too but this is rarer) , two weeks pass by and he proposes and marries within the speed of light. Plays all romance cards and such , and succeeds.
> Next thing you know , the couple end up divorced and the guy ends up with a residency in the foreign country. A.k.a : Visahunter.




You have forgotten to add... and the women now has no money.


----------



## Helen Ellis

When I arrived, in Hurghada, on my own, I took myself off to the bar I'd heard about and introduced myself to the only person there, just went over and said "I'm new here, can I join you" she then introduced me to more people as they arrived. I went to the popular beach and introduced myself to an English couple on there who lived here. I attended the local women's group. I made a serious effort to meet people and put myself forward, which is not like me at all, but it had to be done. I also arranged to meet some people I'd chatted to on a forum, they were new too.
Bars are a great place to meet new faces, chat to the barman he'll know everyone. Go to clubs and admit you are new, people can be very helpful. I would always choose to mix with Expats though, not many Egyptian women go out and socialise in the places I go to and the men always seem to want more that just a chat. I do have Egyptian friends of both sexes but not many.
It's hard work making new friends but the faster you get out and do it the easier it will be. Facebook is a useful tool for finding out what's on in your area and for keeping in touch with people you meet, easier that swapping phone numbers. 
Good luck with it.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> When I arrived, in Hurghada, on my own, I took myself off to the bar I'd heard about and introduced myself to the only person there, just went over and said "I'm new here, can I join you" she then introduced me to more people as they arrived. I went to the popular beach and introduced myself to an English couple on there who lived here. I attended the local women's group. I made a serious effort to meet people and put myself forward, which is not like me at all, but it had to be done. I also arranged to meet some people I'd chatted to on a forum, they were new too.
> Bars are a great place to meet new faces, chat to the barman he'll know everyone. Go to clubs and admit you are new, people can be very helpful. I would always choose to mix with Expats though, not many Egyptian women go out and socialise in the places I go to and the men always seem to want more that just a chat. I do have Egyptian friends of both sexes but not many.
> It's hard work making new friends but the faster you get out and do it the easier it will be. Facebook is a useful tool for finding out what's on in your area and for keeping in touch with people you meet, easier that swapping phone numbers.
> Good luck with it.




Good advice and I think that is what most of us have had to do to make friends.

I arrived here knowing no one and being the only westerner in my work and building after all if you come out here on your own then your not really that shy


----------



## PeaceGirl831

Well, i can not blame some people thinking this way, cause this is true, many guys here find it the easiest way to move out from Egypt, is by marriage, specially cause western women show a great interest in them, and sometimes i look at the guy and wonder " why the hell did she chose him, he is not handsome, he is not attractive, he is not blah blah blah.. "but after i lived in europe, i guess cause egyptian men talk alot, saying sweet things and acting so warm and sweet, for me, i do not like it, but i also did not like the coldness of Irish men, or German men - with all the respect to both- an women get attracted easily as long as their ears always listen to such words, It is sad but true.
But not all guys are the same.... i guess if a western girl fell in love with an egyptian guy, she has to put him under many tests that he wants HER not her passport.

about egyptian girls, they are completely different, rarely when you find an egyptian girl see a western attractive, most like the dark skin and they can never imagine themselves with non egyptian guys, and when they think about marriage for money they always go to Arab men- men from the Gulf countries, like saudi...etc) but western men are always cheated by asian girls who they know exactly what to do to get a western man and get the passport. sure not all girls are the same, but honest till this moment of my life i have never seen an egyptian girl who is interested in a western man, only me and cause i had special circumstances and i did not need anything from him - not money, nor visa, nothing, actually i want to keep my Egyptian nationality and i was willing to move anywhere with him and if he wanted Egypt, or even Sudan i would have accepted gladly - but it did not work out and that is it.

I just wanted to say, be careful but do not treat everyone the same... not all your fingers the same length


----------



## MaidenScotland

PeaceGirl831 said:


> Well, i can not blame some people thinking this way, cause this is true, many guys here find it the easiest way to move out from Egypt, is by marriage, specially cause western women show a great interest in them, and sometimes i look at the guy and wonder " why the hell did she chose him, he is not handsome, he is not attractive, he is not blah blah blah.. "but after i lived in europe, i guess cause egyptian men talk alot, saying sweet things and acting so warm and sweet, for me, i do not like it, but i also did not like the coldness of Irish men, or German men - with all the respect to both- an women get attracted easily as long as their ears always listen to such words, It is sad but true.
> But not all guys are the same.... i guess if a western girl fell in love with an egyptian guy, she has to put him under many tests that he wants HER not her passport.
> 
> about egyptian girls, they are completely different, rarely when you find an egyptian girl see a western attractive, most like the dark skin and they can never imagine themselves with non egyptian guys, and when they think about marriage for money they always go to Arab men- men from the Gulf countries, like saudi...etc) but western men are always cheated by asian girls who they know exactly what to do to get a western man and get the passport. sure not all girls are the same, but honest till this moment of my life i have never seen an egyptian girl who is interested in a western man, only me and cause i had special circumstances and i did not need anything from him - not money, nor visa, nothing, actually i want to keep my Egyptian nationality and i was willing to move anywhere with him and if he wanted Egypt, or even Sudan i would have accepted gladly - but it did not work out and that is it.
> 
> I just wanted to say, be careful but do not treat everyone the same... not all your fingers the same length




Sadly you are talking to old hands here who perhaps know better than you how Egyptian men wiggle their way into western women lives and the misery that it often ends up in after all we meet the women that it is happened to regularly.

I have many friends who are married to Egyptians and all long term but they are professional men who are wealthier than their wives, who can get visas in their own right so the marriage tends to start off in an even footing plus they havent suddenly try and change the women ie you cant drink, don't wear that, you cannot go out on your own, you cannot go out with your expat girlfriends only my family members,

I also know many men who are married to Egyptian women so your circle of friends seems to be very limited. I also have friends who are married to Asians and yes some have been cheated but on the whole they make faithful wives.

Maiden


----------



## PeaceGirl831

Helen Ellis said:


> When I arrived, in Hurghada, on my own, I took myself off to the bar I'd heard about and introduced myself to the only person there, just went over and said "I'm new here, can I join you" she then introduced me to more people as they arrived. I went to the popular beach and introduced myself to an English couple on there who lived here. I attended the local women's group. I made a serious effort to meet people and put myself forward, which is not like me at all, but it had to be done. I also arranged to meet some people I'd chatted to on a forum, they were new too.
> Bars are a great place to meet new faces, chat to the barman he'll know everyone. Go to clubs and admit you are new, people can be very helpful. I would always choose to mix with Expats though, not many Egyptian women go out and socialise in the places I go to and the men always seem to want more that just a chat. I do have Egyptian friends of both sexes but not many.
> It's hard work making new friends but the faster you get out and do it the easier it will be. Facebook is a useful tool for finding out what's on in your area and for keeping in touch with people you meet, easier that swapping phone numbers.
> Good luck with it.


I know bars and pubs are good places to meet people but not here in Egypt, the culture here makes it quite impossible for girls to go there even if no drinks and no dancing, even if just sitting to listen to some music and have some fun. the moment a single egyptian girl enter a bar in egypt, it just destroys her reputation and that will immediately be translated that she is a whore- excuse my language-. It is sad but true... i do not drink, but i enjoyed pubs in Dublin alot, i loved going there with my friends, listening to music, and somethings eat something, they drink i do not, it was great fun, even if i wanted to go by myself, it was completely fine. but i can not do it here, not cause my mind is different here but cause i am single and the culture here is very aggressive.
It is kinda like China, when you go to the bars in China, most are western or from different countries, but chinese do not go there, or rare...
to meet egyptian is not very easy task, specially now, with the current situation of the country. but i guess if you know one then he/she will introduce you to more. Good luck


----------



## PeaceGirl831

MaidenScotland said:


> Sadly you are talking to old hands here who perhaps know better than you how Egyptian men wiggle their way into western women lives and the misery that it often ends up in after all we meet the women that it is happened to regularly.
> 
> I have many friends who are married to Egyptians and all long term but they are professional men who are wealthier than their wives, who can get visas in their own right so the marriage tends to start off in an even footing plus they havent suddenly try and change the women ie you cant drink, don't wear that, you cannot go out on your own, you cannot go out with your expat girlfriends only my family members,
> 
> I also know many men who are married to Egyptian women so your circle of friends seems to be very limited. I also have friends who are married to Asians and yes some have been cheated but on the whole they make faithful wives.
> 
> Maiden


well, you are an expat, you know more i guess.... 

It is sad what you just said  , even though i have few members of my family married to western and they are still together for 20-40 years now and they are/were happy .. i guess it just depend on the experiences you pass or heard...

and i also believe how honest people are before any relationship and how much efforts they are willing to put in this relationship.


----------



## Helen Ellis

PeaceGirl831 said:


> I know bars and pubs are good places to meet people but not here in Egypt, the culture here makes it quite impossible for girls to go there even if no drinks and no dancing, even if just sitting to listen to some music and have some fun. the moment a single egyptian girl enter a bar in egypt, it just destroys her reputation and that will immediately be translated that she is a whore- excuse my language-. It is sad but true... i do not drink, but i enjoyed pubs in Dublin alot, i loved going there with my friends, listening to music, and somethings eat something, they drink i do not, it was great fun, even if i wanted to go by myself, it was completely fine. but i can not do it here, not cause my mind is different here but cause i am single and the culture here is very aggressive.
> It is kinda like China, when you go to the bars in China, most are western or from different countries, but chinese do not go there, or rare...
> to meet egyptian is not very easy task, specially now, with the current situation of the country. but i guess if you know one then he/she will introduce you to more. Good luck


You're right, I should have said Expat bars, a woman can go there on her own quite safely, at least in Hurghada. Of course Hurghada is different from Cairo, as was Alexandria when I lived there.
I agree that an Egyptian woman does not have the freedom to socialise that we do, and reputation is very important to women in Egypt. It is important for us to remember this.
As far as I am aware, many (not all) Egyptian men think western women are "whores" or potential "banks"anyway, and treat them appropriately, hence my preference for mixing with Expats. Sorry if this offends, it is just my opinion.
I'm sure there must be a women's group in Cairo to join, to meet women and socialise safely, am I wrong?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> You're right, I should have said Expat bars, a woman can go there on her own quite safely, at least in Hurghada. Of course Hurghada is different from Cairo, as was Alexandria when I lived there.
> I agree that an Egyptian woman does not have the freedom to socialise that we do, and reputation is very important to women in Egypt. It is important for us to remember this.
> As far as I am aware, many (not all) Egyptian men think western women are "whores" or potential "banks"anyway, and treat them appropriately, hence my preference for mixing with Expats. Sorry if this offends, it is just my opinion.
> I'm sure there must be a women's group in Cairo to join, to meet women and socialise safely, am I wrong?




Indeed there are, in fact I am on my way out now to meet some ladies for coffee and cake


----------



## PeaceGirl831

Helen Ellis said:


> You're right, I should have said Expat bars, a woman can go there on her own quite safely, at least in Hurghada. Of course Hurghada is different from Cairo, as was Alexandria when I lived there.
> I agree that an Egyptian woman does not have the freedom to socialise that we do, and reputation is very important to women in Egypt. It is important for us to remember this.
> As far as I am aware, many (not all) Egyptian men think western women are "whores" or potential "banks"anyway, and treat them appropriately, hence my preference for mixing with Expats. Sorry if this offends, it is just my opinion.
> I'm sure there must be a women's group in Cairo to join, to meet women and socialise safely, am I wrong?


Actually you are not offending me at all, cause it is the truth. Sad but..... Hurghada is different cause more expats but the mind of the egyptian man is still the same.. anyway... My life is kinda so different than normal egyptian female this is why i have a hard time to fit in, i have back from Dublin two weeks ago, and since then no friends at all here, i called my best friend or who used to be, but she is married with two kids, no time for even a phone call. and male friends, here in Egypt there is no real male friends, u meet them in the university, for 4 or 5 years you think they are friends cause they are using you to help them with the study, lectures or whatever, and the moment they are done with the university, engaged, married or whatever, they forget who you are. 
as i said, in Egypt culture and tradition is above anything even religion, so do not be cheated when they say, this is cause of the religion, NO, this is cause of the culture, a man does not accept his wife to show her hair cause of the CULTURE, in the old times, women used to wear everything , all fashion and they had more freedom not cause there was no religion but cause it was a different culture those days, now women in egypt accept men to treat them this way, so u can not really blame the man.
anyway, i do not know about the groups to socialize here in Cairo, but if you know any, let me know


----------



## iCaesar

MaidenScotland said:


> You have forgotten to add... and the women now has no money.


Nobody has Money here


----------



## EguptianHisham

Hi everybody
Can I just say that the way ppl tend to gneralize their personal experiences on all egyptian males is really annoying because of being unfair and unjust,it also makes it really hard for normal guys to meet normal ppl!
Now after people exhausted the "visa hunters" issue to the extent that the normal sterotype of egyptian guys now is rather they are looking for visas or "more" from a female.how will normal ppl interact with others with all the pre judgments!?
It is not the first time that i see ppl doing nothing but warning others from the egyptians,forgetting that there is always the good and the bad,is it possible that there are normal egyptians who just want to make normal friendships with ppl from other cultures without aiming for the visa or"more"!?
Believe or not but yes!they exist! 
Cheers


----------



## jojo

EguptianHisham said:


> Hi everybody
> Can I just say that the way ppl tend to gneralize their personal experiences on all egyptian males is really annoying because of being unfair and unjust,it also makes it really hard for normal guys to meet normal ppl!
> Now after people exhausted the "visa hunters" issue to the extent that the normal sterotype of egyptian guys now is rather they are looking for visas or "more" from a female.how will normal ppl interact with others with all the pre judgments!?
> It is not the first time that i see ppl doing nothing but warning others from the egyptians,forgetting that there is always the good and the bad,is it possible that there are normal egyptians who just want to make normal friendships with ppl from other cultures without aiming for the visa or"more"!?
> Believe or not but yes!they exist!
> Cheers



Very true and the decent ones amongst you will know that there is or certainly has been a huge problem with Egyptian men. I can only go on what I see on this forum, a tiny picture of "real life". But of all the countries we deal with across our forums (22 major destinations), its only ever Egyptian men who seem to come on to the Egyptian forum and relentlessly try to "help" and "meet" Western women - No other nationality does it. You possibly dont see it cos we delete and remove the posts, but its phenomenal and only Egypt. I can only imagine how it is for real

Jo xxx


----------



## iCaesar

EguptianHisham said:


> Hi everybody
> Can I just say that the way ppl tend to gneralize their personal experiences on all egyptian males is really annoying because of being unfair and unjust,it also makes it really hard for normal guys to meet normal ppl!
> Now after people exhausted the "visa hunters" issue to the extent that the normal sterotype of egyptian guys now is rather they are looking for visas or "more" from a female.how will normal ppl interact with others with all the pre judgments!?
> It is not the first time that i see ppl doing nothing but warning others from the egyptians,forgetting that there is always the good and the bad,is it possible that there are normal egyptians who just want to make normal friendships with ppl from other cultures without aiming for the visa or"more"!?
> Believe or not but yes!they exist!
> Cheers


Believe it or not , I am pureblood Egyptian with Swiss papers. I know how Egyptians think , cause i am one of them. And 90% they are always after the paperwork. Better generalize and others taking their precautions first , Genuine people can prove themselves genuine. Better be safe than sorry.
i've witnessed many cases like that where they end up divorced. The only case i have seen that worked is a relative of mine who married a south italian woman and live happily together for the past 30 years or so. And of course they live in italy. 
Cheers ya!


----------



## EguptianHisham

Guys Iam not denying that it exists,I actually had an American female friend who was avictim of this before and the guy just dumped her once he went to the states and settled there and got his papers all good!(btw she just refused listening to advices because she was blind of love-or so she thought)
On the other hand my best friend-a male-is married to a fine nice american lady and has been living there happily for years now. From my experiences it is 50 50 rate of honesty and sucess  but I still try -and I say try- to avoid generalizing.
I dont want to go in discussing the reasons behind this and the image of women painted by western media and imported to us!!
but at the end of the day good exists right beside the bad and you might choose the right choice or might not!it depends! Just donot assume all is bad or all is good.


----------



## afrowoman

Hi everyone, I'm Egyptian but leaving soon but I've lived here for 30 years and I have to say quite a few men (and women) get into relationships for the chance to get a visa. Of course not all Egyptians are like that there are some very decent Egyptians out there but it's wise to exercise caution when dealing with members of the opposite sex - some people have ulterior motives. 

I disagree with a comment that this is restricted to Egyptians as I have seen this sort of behaviour on forums from Indians and Pakistanis. This is partly due to the many restrictions placed on nationals from certain (usually very crowded and poor) countries. Some people see marriage to a foreigner as the easiest option to leave their country.

Egyptian men (and women) can be great sweet talkers, I agree with that so be careful. It's a good idea to be cautious when meeting new people, this applies to any country really. In general though, Egyptians tend to be very friendly and many will go out of their way to genuinely help out.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## MaidenScotland

afrowoman said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Egyptian but leaving soon but I've lived here for 30 years and I have to say quite a few men (and women) get into relationships for the chance to get a visa. Of course not all Egyptians are like that there are some very decent Egyptians out there but it's wise to exercise caution when dealing with members of the opposite sex - some people have ulterior motives.
> 
> I disagree with a comment that this is restricted to Egyptians as I have seen this sort of behaviour on forums from Indians and Pakistanis. This is partly due to the many restrictions placed on nationals from certain (usually very crowded and poor) countries. Some people see marriage to a foreigner as the easiest option to leave their country.
> 
> Egyptian men (and women) can be great sweet talkers, I agree with that so be careful. It's a good idea to be cautious when meeting new people, this applies to any country really. In general though, Egyptians tend to be very friendly and many will go out of their way to genuinely help out.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.




Jo said it was restricted to the Egyptian board.. which it is.


----------



## MaidenScotland

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## iCaesar

it is topic reated - somehow


----------



## MaidenScotland

iCaesar said:


> it is topic reated - somehow




No it's not, boyfriends are easy to meet,


----------



## iCaesar

MaidenScotland said:


> No it's not, boyfriends are easy to meet,


Right


----------



## Whitedesert

Monica, for me your problem has everything to do where you are, Garden City...There are expats around the island - Zamalek/Dokki etc, yes, and making friend there is not impossible by any means, but it simply does not have the numbers of expats around like in Maadi. I can make a few recommendations, but that will depend on who you are. The ACE and or BCA is perhaps a place where you could meet people (I hesitate on the CSA, because that seems to be the place where the Oil company guys wifes (with own 4X4 and driver) hangs out. If you are a Christian, then the Maadi Community Church (MCC) is a great place to meet people and there is quite a few Canadians there, also from your neigbouring country the US.


----------



## latinAbroad

moni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So I've been here almost a month, settled into an apartment in Garden City (4 buildings down from where I work, so comfortable not having to deal with traffic every day). I've been to Egypt as a tourist many times before, but now am finding it rather difficult to meet people and am feeling a little isolated. I get nervous going to clubs on my own, had a bad experience when I was living in Madrid. I definitely thought it'd be a little easier to connect with people, make friends at work. Trouble is, relationships take time to build, especially when i am a late hire and others have long established their groups of friends.
> 
> Tried joining some special interest clubs (like photography) on fbook but they are all Egyptians who don't speak any English/French/Spanish (and I don't speak much Arabic yet). Am told that CSA? is mostly during the work day, and its rather far...
> 
> Any thoughts? Any tips? How was it for you when you arrived?
> 
> Very intrigued to hear about others' experiences, and what you did to make new friends, as some of my colleagues have said the same.
> 
> Monica



I recommend hanging out with expats at first. As a woman living alone in Egypt, I can relate! But hanging out with expats helps you a lot, because they will not misinterpret your intentions like, say, some Egyptian men could. Also, best part is once you make some expat friends, they very likely have many Egyptian friends that you will meet by default, slowly growing your circle there.


----------



## Elle72

moni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So I've been here almost a month, settled into an apartment in Garden City (4 buildings down from where I work, so comfortable not having to deal with traffic every day). I've been to Egypt as a tourist many times before, but now am finding it rather difficult to meet people and am feeling a little isolated. I get nervous going to clubs on my own, had a bad experience when I was living in Madrid. I definitely thought it'd be a little easier to connect with people, make friends at work. Trouble is, relationships take time to build, especially when i am a late hire and others have long established their groups of friends.
> 
> Tried joining some special interest clubs (like photography) on fbook but they are all Egyptians who don't speak any English/French/Spanish (and I don't speak much Arabic yet). Am told that CSA? is mostly during the work day, and its rather far...
> 
> Any thoughts? Any tips? How was it for you when you arrived?
> 
> Very intrigued to hear about others' experiences, and what you did to make new friends, as some of my colleagues have said the same.
> 
> Monica


Hey Moni I know exactly how you feel but Chris (MaidenScotland) is making my stay quite bearable we go out often to dinner and expat clubs, Garden City is only across the bridge from me I live behind the Sheraton so if you like to join us message me your number or I can give u mine and we can meet up you are only 2 metro stops away.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Elle72 said:


> Hey Moni I know exactly how you feel but Chris (MaidenScotland) is making my stay quite bearable we go out often to dinner and expat clubs, Garden City is only across the bridge from me I live behind the Sheraton so if you like to join us message me your number or I can give u mine and we can meet up you are only 2 metro stops away.




Elle I offered her to come with us to the cinema... no reply


----------



## Elle72

MaidenScotland said:


> Elle I offered her to come with us to the cinema... no reply


Ah probably she didn't log since any plans for Friday? U wanna do lunch?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Elle72 said:


> Ah probably she didn't log since any plans for Friday? U wanna do lunch?




yes that would be nice.. after prayers

If anyone would like to join us we will probably be at La Bodego in Zamalek.

Maiden


----------



## Elle72

MaidenScotland said:


> yes that would be nice.. after prayers
> 
> If anyone would like to join us we will probably be at La Bodego in Zamalek.
> 
> Maiden


I ll meet u by Ur place then Right after prayers


----------



## MaidenScotland

Elle72 said:


> I ll meet u by Ur place then Right after prayers




Great see you then.

Do you know the time for prayers?


----------



## Elle72

MaidenScotland said:


> Great see you then.
> 
> Do you know the time for prayers?


After 12:30 lol I learned my lesson well


----------



## Whitedesert

howlanger said:


> Honestly people,It just amazes me how you guys end up leaving lovely countries like the ones you came from and end up here in egypt.
> 
> I know I can't stand it aymore neither can my wife, infact we plan to write a book after we leave (with a titile of "getting out of dodge"!) about the atrocities we see here everyday,whether it is the pollution, the people with donkeys on mehwer,people driving in wrong direction, bribing all you way around to do any simple task, being stared at even if you are male just for the sake of staring, obnoxious drivers of so called microbuses ,dishonest,cheating, rude and the list goes on and on...
> 
> You see, I understand here if you are working as an expat or even a local in a multinational ,money tends to be quite good and the country is lovely and blessed with lovely beaches,touristic places and activities, but the thing is, at a point in time, you will appreciate and miss the fact of having most people around you abiding by laws and minding their own business and act in a civilized way.
> 
> I bet you'll reach that soon enough.


wont argue with you, most of what you say is what we see and live with everyday. Just one thing though...NZ is possibly the most respectful society in the world, painfully so,...there is nothing to talk about, no rude people, nothing bad really happening except maybe an earthquake now and again, and the bad weather most of the time (especially the south island) Many of my fellow country men emigrated there, and they are thoroughly bored...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whitedesert said:


> wont argue with you, most of what you say is what we see and live with everyday. Just one thing though...NZ is possibly the most respectful society in the world, painfully so,...there is nothing to talk about, no rude people, nothing bad really happening except maybe an earthquake now and again, and the bad weather most of the time (especially the south island) Many of my fellow country men emigrated there, and they are thoroughly bored...




I was always told Only boring people are bored whenever I complained of boredom as a child.


----------

